# with eric's II



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

If there is anyone left here who didn't choose to follow eric to his bb, this is a place for you opinions on who you might like to have fill the gap. Despite what eric has said he was not chased and I would like to see him stay.Bada


----------



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

I am very sorry to see that Eric feels the need to resign as moderator of this forum. No doubt all the hostility he has encountered lately forced him to make this decision. I, for one, think Eric has done an excellent job, and I hope he changes his mind.I believe it is up to Jeff to appoint a new moderator.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

right, it is jeff's bb and eric's leaving is actually between the two of them. I more concerned with the people here and their well-being. It's inappropriate for a group leader to leave blaming others I think it's important discussion not degenerate into a good guys vs. bad guys kind of thing. Bada


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

I do have to agree with Tom about the guilting thing... but I also have to make the point that Shawn Eric was being targeted....not only is that unfair... it can provoke people into doing what they might otherwise not even consider.....








Tom.... you and I both know that to be true.I think what has gone down here is a sad and disturbing statement about the politics that drive such occurrences.There really often IS something about having IBS and being sensitive to the point of overreacting. I really think this aspect of its healing needs to be explored more. What do you think, Tom?And regarding "following Eric to his board"... I've been helping him with it for months already. B.Q. has been with it since its inception as well. It's a wealth of accurate and helpful information. I would recommend it to anyone looking for information and help with IBS. It isn't nearly as interactive as this board is, but negativity is also NOT tolerated there....same as on Heather's board... because we all know that negative thoughts create negative emotions which aggravate IBS.Evie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I did go to erics board with him, but that does not mean i am not still here too. I check both of them.Does it matter if he has another board. We have all benefitted from his knowledge. I wish he owuld stay.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

So, if what you say is true, maybe the disagreement here is really between eric and jeff. I think it's not very appropriate for eric to take it out by abandoning the people here on jeff's board. When heather left she did it in an adult way.Bada


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

I have only been on this BB for a couple of months and this is like the 20th post dealing with poor Erics feelings....Hopefully this thread will be the last! Not trying to be rude but come on he was not a saint and sure did bring on alot of the #### upon himself. Sure he was informative and wrote well but...well anyway you all get my point.As for a moderator. I vote for someone that isnt a specific supporter of this type of therapy. The moderator should keep threads on task, civil, and within boundries of the topic.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

right, the forum has been rocked and what's needed is a steady hand. i don't think it should be turned into a popularity contest. jeff has other concerns at the moment and I don't think he has time to pick up the pieces. As I've said before I would be willig to take a break for awhile as I have been the focus of some of the anger but i can't tell if that's best for the forum.Maybe I'll ask jeff what's best? This forum needs a mature moderator.Bada


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Is there any way the discussion of the operations of this forum could take place some place else besides the Forum itself?BQ


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

That's fine with me but it's also clear this affects members of the forum and eric won't reply to my emails about my concerns any more and he continues to attack both me and chrisgeorge in public.Bada


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Engine, I started this forum almost three years ago with Jeff's permission and to make the IBS Self Help Group state of the art for treatment options and this forum spefically HT and CBT and in those days anxiety. HT is one of the most successful treatment options to date for IBS and people should know this as an option and should also now about CBT. I worked almost three years close to seven days a week and many many hours a day to provide the most accuarte information possible on these treatments as well as tons of other information to the bb and at times it was extremly hard to do. I have also closely worked with hundreds of individuals through it all as well.I am directly responcible through hard work and many attacks for almost all the people helped here on this forum in part from getting it here in the first place. Perhaps because your new you don't realize the past of this forum which was a very peaceful on topic forum for IBSers for over two years, until anger enter the picture and this blamming people attitude. I am not and never have blammed people as a whole, only defended myself from certain individuals.I am no saint for sure, but I care about IBSers and helping the suffering, not critizing the sheer amount of effort it has all taken without even knowing what it has taken.Some of us don't just get better and leave but stick around and try to help others and if more actually did this the IBS community would be a better place, that is why Jeff started the bb and why my website was built to support the bb years ago. This is way harder then getting better and leaving others to suffer or not getting better and blamming the world for it.These are the people I have helped comments on my site alone and not all the work I did here for IBS sufferers. http://two.guestbook.de/gb.cgi?gid=228066 Almost of these people were directly helped my me personally and a lot of time on my part to help explain and guide people to the help out there. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=000017 All this was basically done for free on my part because I care more then anything about IBS suffering, even if I have to argue with angry people. Mainly this has all cost me money out of my pocket for phone calls and time and a ton of work and effort.Its way easier to critize and blame others then to do something about it all for sure.My feeling are not hurt, am I disappointed yes to see the forum thrashed, to be attacked constantly yes, but I will stick up for what I believe is right and best for IBS sufferers in general which is accurate information on IBS, by providing the best possibe information on IBS available from the UNC, UCLA, Mayo, Harvard, Columbia, the IFFGD and others and have even gone out to get permission to post the information, such as being able to use all information from the American Gastroenterology Association and others sources, because I am also tired of seeing them getting shafted and because its major to understand as much as IBS as possible and what it really is all about.Off the BB I started two of the states first support groups and am in books and have been in the newspapers for IBS promotion, as well as in direct contact with state of the art research facilites and Doctors. And other IBS endeavors.As well as helping thousands of IBSers through emails.I think I have done my part and its all well and good to critize and blame and atack people, but I can tell you from major experince is way harder to do something about it all and to moderate a forum such as this one when angry professionals are blamming and critizing instead of really helping the cause.I have an excellent life and right now my dad is very sick and may or may not make it, but through it all I have always been dedicated to the max to this forum and to helping other IBSers and would have never believe these kinds of problems would arise when people just want to get better and suffer like we do with IBS. I would much prefer to do it all calmly like in the past. I am not the person responcible for how its all turned out either, have I argued yes I have, because its very important sometimes. But I didn't bring the arugements to the forum, Like I said it was extremely peaceful, they came from outside sources. And if you would have ever moderated this forum, you would know what I am talking about because I am speaking from experinces for sure.So I am no saint, but I don't feel I should be critizied for doing the best I could do personally to offer help back. You have to be in my shoes over the many years however perhaps to understand this better.I never really care about being the moderator in the first place, it just happened and I have tried my best to be helpful.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

eric, I'm disappointed that you choose to leave. I can understand though as it's similar to my cutting back on patients. As I've said before you have done a lot in the past helping people and could continue doing so as you say by providing information to others. I. for one, will miss you here. I don't plan on going back over past arguments and I'll ask chris to look at what you wrote here as your attitude appears to have changed from what you posted earlier.Bada


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I really think that everyone should just drop it. Leave it. Forget about it. When Eric is ready, he will come back. THe personal attacks have got to stop!I stopped posting on this forum because i could no longer STAND all the bickering that goes on in it between you and eric, and then you and eric and chrisgeorge. Its boring. If you are going to make pointless arguements do it in the meeting place, but not in this forum. People come here looking for help and bickering is ruining it. People are critising the moderating? Take a good hard look at yourself before you start accusing! Is pointing the finger and being constanting contraversial good moderating skills?


> quote: What does ï¿½moderatingï¿½ mean? Generally, moderators have a threefold responsibility: to ensure that members are following the community rules, to assist new members, and to foster lively discussion. A good moderator ensures that his/her forum is inviting, active, and an asset to the community as a whole. Of course, the purpose of the community will determine how strong the presence of the moderator should be. For example, in a message board provided for a teen audience, firm moderation may be necessary for the enjoyment of all members. If the message board is located on a company intranet, minimal supervision may be necessary to allow free professional discussions. For forums with multiple moderators, the group of moderators should agree on general guidelines for editing/deleting/closing topics, as well as forum rules. It is best to present a consistent, united moderation team to the community. Itï¿½s also a good idea to select moderators from within the group of members, creating instant buy-in and empathy when the moderator must take action. Moderator Etiquette The moderators should always be familiar with the specific rules and regulations of their board, but these are some general guidelines for good moderation. When to edit a messageï¿½ Contains profanityï¿½ Contains off-topic contentï¿½ Violates the board rules in some other way (contains advertising, etc.) Editing is usually visible to the community; whenever a message is edited, the date/time/edit author are shown within the message (although this can be disabled by the Administrator). In general, it is preferable to edit a message rather than delete it entirely. When to delete a topic or messageï¿½ Unacceptable behavior (as determined by the tone of the community; e.g., profanity)ï¿½ Completely off-topic discussionï¿½ No part of the topic/message is salvageable by editingï¿½ Illegal/defamatory statements Basically, whenever there is no value to the community that demands leaving the topic/message in place. It is good practice to e-mail the topic initiator to explain why it was deleted, unless the reason is totally obvious.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I'm not sure why this is coming up again. If directed at me please let me know and I'll respond.otherwise let's move on.Bada


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2003)

I think I agree with Nikki this time.Thanx, HoneyAnd yes, Tom... let's please MOVE ON !!


----------

